# Oedogonium, how to get rid of it ?



## littlefish (Aug 6, 2010)

Overdosing Flourish Excel can help. Amano shrimps, Rosy barbs and mollies will often eat it.


----------



## Rasmusm (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks a lot.
I have 10 amano shrimps, and alot of RCS.
But what is the real reason for this algae to show up? I've really had a fight with it but its not giving up..


----------



## littlefish (Aug 6, 2010)

the cause of Oedogonium is low CO2 and low nutrients, but in your case I don't know.


----------



## Rasmusm (Jun 20, 2010)

littlefish said:


> the cause of Oedogonium is low CO2 and low nutrients, but in your case I don't know.


Well then it cant really be the cause eh


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

Don't assume that your CO2 is okay. This is a common mistake.

By "tester" do you mean a drop checker? If so is it filled with 4 dKH water plus a few drops of standard pH reagent (bromothymol blue)? If you are using tank water in your drop checker the green/yellow color means nothing.

Let us know if adding the powerheads helps. It takes some time for the plants to adjust after you make any changes so the tank may take a few weeks to turn around. Circulation could very well have been the issue.


----------



## Rasmusm (Jun 20, 2010)

Yea I am adding kh4 water in my drop checker with the color thingie.
But actually I found out today, after thinking hm strange the PH didn't fall to 6.6 as it use to. To my surprise my magnetic valve 'hangs' a little or dont open up 100% or what ever it does or does not. Actually it only gave like 1 bubble per sec. When its use to do like 3-4 bps..

That could explain it maybe ?


----------

